# Open Message To Our Aussies!



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I just would like to state that I believe you have a PM who is fantastic. Julia is open, honest and says what she believes is in the interest of all Aussies. You are so fortunate to have a individual with backbone to lead your country. Not sure how all the population of AU feels, but that is how I feel. Hope you feel the same.

You just gotta love Julia...and of course, Michelle Jenneke!!

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Huge Gillard fan here, others will not agree.

What can I say, she's a redhead and an atheist, ticks all my boxes. On top of that, she has an awesome rack!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

*off to google her pics *


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

*Youse are both right. *

*Over half the population think ill of her, but I don't. She has held the whole shebang together in difficult circumstances and got through some ugly, vital legislation in the face of it all. Our parliament has of late been reduced to a farce, but.....*

*...she does have a truly magnificent rack !!!*


----------



## max32 (Sep 9, 2012)

Never looked at her long enough to check out her rack cos her voice is annoying as #@$&. Only thing Carbon tax is good for is keeping her mates in jobs.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

She may be an atheist, but she backs the church on gay marriage legislation. She absolutely CREAMED Kevin Rudd the other day which made me smile from ear to ear which got me big points, but she's gone far, FAR too right on policies such as gay marriage and how we treat people scrambling away from counties trying to kill them, but apart from that, yeah, being a red head always gets points, but it's irrelevant in this case.

I'm not against her particularly, and I love we've got a female prime minister, but I don't think she needs sunshine blown up her bum just yet.


----------



## max32 (Sep 9, 2012)

Being a red head's only good if they're not a dog..... lol harsh but true imo anyway


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

As with all things political or religious, your post was not ignored.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

​


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

max32 said:


> Being a red head's only good if they're not a dog..... lol harsh but true imo anyway


I believe that's the sort if rhetoric she so intelligently slammed in her speech to Tony Abbott.


----------

